# aggressive and afraid at the same time



## FouadMohamed (Nov 2, 2018)

I have a 1 year old Female German Shepard , bought her when she was just 50 days old unfortunately since it's my first time owning a dog and I have no experience at all so I made a lot of mistakes , I didn't socialize her well , used to hit her in order to train her , she got mistreated by a stranger when she was still a puppy , sometimes she will show aggression to strangers and other times she will be scared , she's always scared around people who shows no fear at all and run away from them, she chases horses , motorcycles etc etc anything that moves faster than her in order to attack and she absolutely hate kids , she will attack on sight that's why she is always leashed , if someone tried to handshake me or a stranger comes near me she will attack and bite , other times she is just scared from people and other animals and will run . but she will never run if i am standing she will just hide behind me , so what to do with a dog who is sometimes aggressive and other times afraid ? PS she's always afraid when i dont leash her and only shows aggression signs when she is leashed. I understand that it's my fault and I'm trying to do the right thing but I dont know what to do since i cant get a trainer because they are expensive over here.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

She is showing aggressive behavior on leash because she feels trapped and can't get away from the scary thing.So she lunges and bites to drive it away from her.Allow her to stand behind you where she feels safe.She will feel safer and more confident if you can keep a comfortable distance from people and fast moving objects.If she can see things without having to be right next to them and feeling panicked and afraid she may slowly realize the people and fast objects are not a threat.
If you can find an isolated area where you can put her on a long line so she can trot around at her own pace,sniff around,and just relax it will be good for you both to relieve stress.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

This dog is what we call a 'fear biter'. If she feels trapped or threatened, she will bite to protect herself. As for dealing with it, what dogma said!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

And be patient. Always tell people that she is a no-petting dog. Not only for their safety but so your dog learns that people won't be pestering her and she can relax. Let her find ways to be safe. Some people chose standing in the heel position, some between their legs. In that place nothing bad ever happens, no corrections, only calm. Your dog needs time to learn that you have her back. Near you is her safe place. That doesn't mean your dog can't ever be corrected. She needs boundaries. She needs to learn good choices and that takes a lot of time and a lot of patience. If you can find a good trainer / mentor who understands these things and can work with you face to face, that will be priceless.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Well said, Car2ner!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

thanks, between this forum and a few really knowledgeable trainers I've learned a lot. Before I had a couple of GSDs I thought I knew about dogs. How little did I know how little I knew.


----------



## FouadMohamed (Nov 2, 2018)

well if i tried to take her close to a motorcycle , horse , etc etc she will get scared ,tug her tail and refuse to get near it no matter what and i dont want to force her . i take her out everyday around 3/4 AM so i can let her walk freely without a leash and let her explore but if she saw a cat / or any human she will either attack or run i really cant predict her


----------



## FouadMohamed (Nov 2, 2018)

all the trainers around me train by hitting the dog and i dont want to do that , I just want her to be confident and understand that its okay to be with people or around dogs


----------



## Jake78 (Feb 24, 2012)

You could do serious work on teaching her to heel and to watch you when you demand it. Once she has that down, start introducing distractions at a distance. Always stay calm, have her heel, and "watch me". It will teach her to trust you that you're handling the problem.


----------



## FouadMohamed (Nov 2, 2018)

PghLoveGSD said:


> You could do serious work on teaching her to heel and to watch you when you demand it. Once she has that down, start introducing distractions at a distance. Always stay calm, have her heel, and "watch me". It will teach her to trust you that you're handling the problem.




how so ?


----------



## bigguy (Sep 23, 2018)

Our dog Ringo is fearful. Meaning he is more afraid of things than most dogs.(He was taken away to young from his parents.) To socialize him we do take him for walks but always leashed and we take him for van rides. He can see people, cars, other dogs, etc and feel safe so it helps to socialize him a bit I feel. It keeps him at a distance from things but allows him to see all of it. I also feel that most of the time he sees something outside he is more trying to protect us than being afraid or angry. Don't know if this helps at all but I thought I would put it out there anyway.


----------

